# shop made tools



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*

A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.

















The Kenov book probably isn't the perfect book for making your first plane though. I really liked the planes in the book, but it was't real deep with detail. Luckily I have also read "Making and Mastering Wood Planes" by David Finck. Its the perfect companion.










I decided to use a piece of white oak. I just did some work on my table saw, and to test it had cut these blocks out of a large piece of firewood. I used wenge for the cross pins, and ash for the wedge.



















Next was to decide what blade to use. I picked through the pile I had and came up with a 2" Millers Falls blade and an older cap.









I chose this one because it needs to be cut, and since this was stamped wrong, I would be cutting off the mis-stamped part anyhow.










I used the power hack saw to cut the blade and cap to about 4".










Into the evapo-rust, then back to the wood work.










I decided to make the plane about 7" long. As James Krenov suggested, I made it 2 1/2" high.



















Next I cut the groove for the cap bolt. David Finck shows how to create a jig for the process. I decided to just use the router with the fence.



















James Krenov didn't describe how to make the cross pin. David Finck has a good description however. I followed his advice with some modifications.I used the radial arm saw to rough out the ends instead of the table saw as David Finck recommended. I thought it was quicker and I didn't need to make the jig. I believe the results would be the same. Neither book gave me a dimension of the pin. I made it 3/4×3/4.




























I made the jig to cut the pins with a plug cutter. I used a drill bit to make sure it was lined up properly, and cut as directed. Then I finished the cut and cleaned it up with a knife.










Then it was off to the belt sander to shape it.










I didn't go through the process of making the alignment pins. I marked the pieces as I laid it out and took the time and glued it up.




























After putting it together and testing it, I noticed that there wasn't enough room for the shavings to come out. I'm not sure what happened, I just knew I had to fix it. After a bit of contemplation, I grabbed a sharp chisel.










Now lets test it again.










Here it is all finished. I used BLO (boiled linseed oil). The wedge got a coat of Danish oil first. I've found the Danish oil makes the grain of Ash "pop" a little more.



















And check out the project.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


nice work, and thanks for taking the time to detail the process. I recently made one of these but didnt follow a plan. I used a 3/8" dowel for the pin. do you know why your design called for a squared cross section?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


AaonK, I think its square to hold the wedge better. It was rounded on all sides except for the back side toward the wedge. This is just my thought. Both books had a similar style though.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


Very nice Don. Have you tried it out?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


Wayne, I did try it. If you look at the piece of wood, I show the roughness. I smoothed it, and though I took a picture after. It didn't come out perfect, those knots are hard, but it came out pretty good. Maybe I can get some shots this week.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


Great job and this little guy. Those books are a great pair, Krenov for why, Finck for how.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


Here is some more pictures;


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


very nice work!


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


Very nic job! Great photodocumentation - thank you!


----------



## brazjuca (May 12, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


very good work congratulations, wonderful.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


Exelent blog.
Congrat on the build, that makes you able to create tools also as well as using them.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


Nice job Don!


----------



## CTgator (Jan 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


Sweet! I am getting ready to glue mine up on Tuesday!


----------



## tbone74 (Aug 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


Great blog and wonderful little plane. I was always afraid of making the pin. Now with your pics it looks alot easier than I thought! I will have to try making one of these soon. May I ask what angle did you cut the bed?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Shop made Krenov inspired smoothing plane*
> 
> A few months ago I found the 1975 version of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking James Krenov" at a flee market. It was well worth the $5 I paid for it. I think its well worth the read. One of the chapters explained how to make a plane that I found intriguing. I have wanted to make a plane for a while, and this chapter just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> ...


Tony, this is at the typical 45 degrees


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Panel Raising Plane.*

I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.










This is the plane I started with.










I cut a groove on the side toward the raised panel and sharpened the blade on that side as well.










I cut it on the table saw and finished it up with my new Veritas shoulder plane.









I added a nicker to cut the line around the panel. I tried it without it and got some fur on softwood. 









I then added a piece on the other side that would wrap around the bottom and form the fence.


















I then clean it up down to the line. The line, all the way around, it's the width (typically 1/4").



















I cut the panel with the panel raiser, then clean it up with one of the 3 planes (#62, #604 or shoulder) I fnd the #62 works best on the end grain typically, and my 604 works best on the long grain. I use the shuolder plane to clean up around the raise.

The picture below shows where cleanup will be needed with th shoulder plane.



















I raised 2 test panels so far, one in pine and one in oak (oak is a real small one). I need to find a more convenient way to raise and lower the spur blade, but it works well enough that I will use it until I do.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


Well done ! Great way to re-purpose the plane! who gave you such a great idea?


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


Don this tip may help. I mark out my panels with a marking guage first, then I use a snipes bill to deepen the groove made by the marking guage close to depth I need, then I use my panel raiser (In my case I call mine a bevel plane). 
Hope this is of some help.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


well canadianchips, I had to look up what a snipes bill was. Now another plane I absolutely must have.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


Don ….. DoooH … the cavemand is a little confused here … (nothing new in 2012 about that )
I have a roughbank that is converded simular way where there is a little thin strip added (slipped panel plane)
so it both can be a sort of raised panel (more like a long rabbetplane ) and be used as a roughbank
depeing on if the strip is on or not …........and it doesn´t have the nicker 
and neither does the other type of rabbet planes I have … nor does your new Veritas (congrats with it )
the only time you have to use a nicker or score the wood with a cheisel/knife is when you plane across
the grain to start with … planing with the grain shuold be a piece of cake ….. another thing 
I don´t under stand is why you have sharpened the side of the iron …. that is not nessery 
look at your veritas and your other rabbet planes none of them is sharpened on the side of the blade 
but is set so they follow the side of the plane 
and a panelraising plane is basicly (as I see it ) just another rabbetplane with a different mould
on the bottom

so why bother with a different set up on the plane if you can ceep it simple 
or was it just the chanlange to see if you cuold do it ( no sarcasme or ironi in my comments )
just plain currious

Dennis

Ps.
hmm just had to catch John whelan´s book to read up a little ….. no… only one line about 
there was some improofed with spurs/nickers the chapter starts on page 67 about panel planes

take care


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


Smiity has a pretty good blog about raising panels with a 78

As for the side cut blade, all the panel raising planes I've sen are sharpened that way, and it did make a difference when cutting the panel. Why? I'm not sure.

I don't have a rabbit plane wide enough, and I thought it would be cool to try.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


Great idea Don, this is really a nice blog and project.
And the result looks good also.
Way to go man!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


Don you have my full attention. I have a jack rabbet that I have been trying this with. A very well written blog. I think I will give yours a try.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks,* Don*! Hey, I like that nicker detail too, I'm sure it made a big difference, especially on cross grain. I know of a beat-to-crap #33 in an antique shop for $55 and now I think maybe I should buy it and make a panel-raising body for it. 
Hey, somebody say "*Snipe's Bill*"? I got these 2, a matched set, from that British guy on eBay last year. 
And now I finally have a use for them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


poopiekat, I would think a #33 would be to long, or at least longer than needed. I may have something shorter like a #26 or #28 that would work and I'll sell cheaper than $55.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


Don, I was thinking more about the width of the iron, and I would need a blade with a lot of meat left because I would want to grind it to imitate a shaper profile that segues the bevel into a tongue that will fit into the dado in the stiles and rails, instead of a simple bevel right to the edge.


----------



## PJJ1951 (Nov 23, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


Don, was the plane that you modified a block or rabbet plane?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


Pete, it was a block plane. It was just an old fore plane I decided to modify.


----------



## PJJ1951 (Nov 23, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


Don, is the edge of the iron on the side you attached the fence flush with the plane body, and if so, did you remove material from the plane?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Panel Raising Plane.*
> 
> I've bid on some panel raising planes but the prices always seem to be out of reach. I decided to convert a wood bodied plane I had restored a while ago.
> 
> ...


The fence is notched so the plane sets into it. That makes the iron flush with the fence. If that makes sense.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*

With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.

I had some reclaimed oak that fit the bill fine. This is the same stock I built my deadman out of.










Since it was already semi clean it was just a matter of running it through the planer and cutting it to size. Its just about 1/2" wider than the iron/chipbreaker.










I had found a perfect 2 5/8" Moulson Bros vintage iron and chip breaker.










Next up was the layout. Its marked for a 50 degree bed. I was kind of copying another jointer which had a 50 degree front face as well, so that's what I used.



















Cutting was fairly simple with the layout done. Just remember where to not cut to deep.










A little chiseling and rasping and it was ready for a trial fit.










With close to a perfect fit, I glued it up and left it for the night.










While the glue was drying I did a rough out of the wedge.










Not wanting to go much farther on the wedge, I turned my attention to the tote. I marked out a piece of oak a little over an inch thick, cut it out on the band saw. Drilled the center in a couple places and finished hogging it out with the jig saw.

I then hit the appropriate areas on both sides with a 1/2" round over bit. From there it was multiple rasps to get it into shape.










That was it for the day. The following day I turned my attention back to the body. A little hand plane work, and some belt sanding, it was really starting to take shape.

It was then time to clean up the mouth area.










And of course cut the groove for the chip breaker screw.










Final fitting and shaping on the wedge



















And back to see where the tote looks good










I then drilled it out with a forstner bit and chiseled as needed.










A little more fitting on the handle and fit it to the plane.










I just couldn't go any further with testing it.










I'll call it a success I think.










And I tested it out on oak as well. I was really just playing at this point.










Just a bit more sanding and a coat of BLO.























































Final length is just a little under 36". 36" is quit long and a little hard to handle. I just couldn't bring myself to cut it. It will be great for flattening big bench tops. And I like to just stand back and admire it.

I had to reshot some of the pictured when I realized the plane swap plane was in the picture. Almost gave it away!

Thanks for stopping buy.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


Fine work DonW,. Gotta love that Shinto rasp, works well don't it?

I wouln't of cut it either, good choice.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


Now why does Mos make that look so hard? ;-)

Great job on that beast Don!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


because, Mauricio, I don't have any elves making things for me 

Looks great Done. Have you weighed it yet? Mine weighs in at just over 9.5 pounds lol


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


Don just had to out do you on the beastliness huh Mos?

Don you cranked that out what, one days?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


Oh, my bad, I thought that last post of mine was on the swap plane thread.

Mos, I like that typo. Instead of calling him Don we should start calling him *"DONE"*. Because he gets sh*t DONE so damn fast!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


dang it lol I like it too. *"Done W"*

Ooh ooh ooh, can we call you *Don-E*?


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


Inspiring work, Don.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, I like that. Nice job Don. Might have to make one of those. Ya know, just cause I can


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


Nice, I would love to know what that thing weighs. Exercising your body, and your mind no doubt.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


I'll weigh it when I get back to the shop.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


I like the pics with other planes in the background, shows how much of a monster it really is.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


That is a monster Don. It looks great. 45 minutes well spent in the shop.

In addition to the infill trying to steal the show, that wheel on your leg vice is a draw.

Thanks Don.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony, I love that wheel. Just give it a twist and its like an auto set vise.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


Interesting project, hope you get to make use of it.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


That's a sweet lookin' jointer you got there  So who is that being swapped to!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


Wow! thats nice. I like the corners. Nice detail.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful job you made of that. You make it all look so easy Don.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


*Tony,* you make me laugh. I easily have an hour and a half in this thing.

*Ted* I'll be watching for the blog.

*Dan* corners are just a touch with a block plane on top and a stroke or two with the rasp on the front and back.

*Eric* I couldn't afford to ship it, I'd have to drive it.

*Andy*, thanks. I try to make it look hard.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


Very nice build Don. Storage plans for it?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


No plans yet Wayne


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


who wants to ship out a 36" plane for the swap? lol

You haven't answered the weight question yet either, just a friendly reminder from the curious (I know I wasn't the only one)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


You haven't answered the weight question yet either, just a friendly reminder from the curious

Remind me this weekend. Sorry but I won't be back to the shop until Saturday and the elves can't reach the scale.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


lol gotcha


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The Beast. A 36" wood bodied Jointer Plane*
> 
> With a little motivation from Mos I decided to build the wooden jointer I've always wanted to build. I'm not sure why, I guess just because its there, but I've restore a lot of wood bodied jointers and always wanted to build one.
> 
> ...


A masterpiece Don. Well done and executed.


----------

